# Plastique Fantastique



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

I can understand and even applaud the use of plastic surgery / "reconstructive" surgery for patients who have been disfigured either accidentally or genetically.

I CANNOT understand the obsessive quest for some type of perceived ideal of beauty.


Would you do THIS to yourself?







*Jacqueline Stallone*






*Jocelyn Wildenstein*






*Rajee
*


And of course ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2013)

A big NOOOOO!!!   I've seen them before, and the odd thing is that they really LIKE the result and are happy with it, they see nothing wrong!   I see so many young beautiful girls that now have those over-botoxed lips, that make them look like freaks.  Problem for them is their lips are never big enough, they want more, and more...they're lucky they have lips!

I also am completely for anyone who needs surgery for reasons other than vanity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> A big NOOOOO!!!   I've seen them before, and the odd thing is that they really LIKE the result and are happy with it, they see nothing wrong!   I see so many young beautiful girls that now have those over-botoxed lips, that make them look like freaks.  Problem for them is their lips are never big enough, they want more, and more...they're lucky they have lips!



I'm waiting for the day, probably coming soon, where young girls decide that Donald Duck lips are the new "in" thing and start having reconstruction to get it. They've already shown their love of the look on Facebook with their "duck lips" photos, so I think this would be a natural outgrowth ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 24, 2013)

Not everyone can be an Angelina Jolie, and they shouldn't try.   There's those "mother's" who show their kids in pagents, and give their children botox in their lips and face, and cheekbone implants.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 25, 2013)

'Everyone is beautiful in their own way'.

And everyone can express beauty, in their own way, in their daily lives...

And they should do.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 25, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I CANNOT understand the obsessive quest for some type of perceived ideal of beauty.



I expect nobody had told them 'I love you just the way you are'. Which in their obvious insecurity is probably the one thing they needed to hear.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2013)

Knightofalbion said:


> I expect nobody had told them 'I love you just the way you are'. Which in their obvious insecurity is probably the one thing they needed to hear.



Well, the way I see it both "_I love you just the way you are_" and "_Everyone is beautiful in their own way_" might be well-suited for song lyrics (Billy Joel and Ray Stevens, respectively) but could hardly apply to mass murderers, child molesters, politicians and others of such ilk.

Sometimes we just have to acknowledge that there _*are*_ ugly people in the world, and no amount of surgery or positive reinforcement is going to make them look any better.


----------

